# Loading/unloading a straight load trailed



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

I like to teach my horses to load them selves. First I get them close to the trailer and stand on the other side of where I want them to load. I also have a long lung line and a lung whip. Next I ask them to step up into the trailer and get asking till I get a foot in. Then reward. I keep doing this till they are all the way in. Then let them stand for a little bit. Make sure they dont back out on their own till you ask. Then place the lead rope over their back and put the butt bar up. Then snap the head tie to the halter. I like to leave the lead rope on. Everyone has there own way of doing things.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If the divider is immoveable the trailer is limited to hauling horses only. My divider came out and we were able to haul a surprising amount of household belongs in it. Trailers seem to sit around a lot so it's nice to be able to use it to haul other things.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Is there any door that opens at all by the head?
If not... I _would not _buy such a trailer.

Not every horse will self load, some need to be led in._ {ropes & whips don't always work well either}_
If only ever transporting a single horse you can walk the other stall as you load. If you transport 2 horses you now have an issue.

Having no escape door is a big issue for me. Having a center partition that is not moveable and no escape door is a deal breaker for me.
Not every horse will load or unload nicely into a snugger stall area... what you have for a horse right now may not be the same animal you will have in a years time... then what do you do:think:

I would continue to look and be content and happy with your purchase. 
This_ is_ a large investment, one you probably have saved for a long time for and settling on _to me_ a safety issue and a future use issue... 

I just _would not_ settle on these items and limit myself in use and future selling of the trailer if I chose to upgrade... *what you are questioning someone else will be doing too.*

_jmo_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

horselovinguy said:


> Not every horse will self load, *some need to be led in.*_ {ropes & whips don't always work well either}_
> If only ever transporting a single horse you can walk the other stall as you load. If you transport 2 horses you now have an issue.
> 
> Having no escape door is a big issue for me. Having a center partition that is not moveable and no escape door is a deal breaker for me.
> *Not every horse* will load or unload nicely into a snugger stall area... what you have for a horse right now may not be the same animal you will have in a years time... then what do you do


I completely disagree. 

Any horse can be TRAINED to self load and unload into any type of trailer. People used to transport their horses on the back of a pickup! (And some still do.) A horse can be trained to do anything. 

OP: A two-horse straight load is personally not my favorite kind of trailer, but purchase whatever trailer is going to work for YOUR needs. For a two horse straight, you will teach your horse to self load when you point and "send" your horse on. Depending on the horse, this wiil most likely take some respect training. I wrote up some training a while back, which would be useful for you to take a look at. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/trailer-loading-101-a-205770/

I myself would not like a 2-horse where the divider does not come out, because if I am hauling only 1 horse, I would rather take the divider out so the trailer would be more balanced when hauling the single horse. 

Always make sure the floor of the trailer is in good condition when buying a used trailer. That means pull up the mats and look!

Also, 2 horse straight trailers tend to be smaller, so if you (for example) own a Clydesdale, a small 2-horse straight may not be a good idea. So make sure your horse will fit comfortably in the trailer too.


----------

